# Oak Gall



## teamtree (Nov 30, 2006)

What are you guys doing for Oak Gall in Pin Oaks?

I am finding this to be a real problem in my area. Although it is a real slow death, it is a problem for many of our Pin Oaks.

I am trying to find the host and removing that tree (if it is bad) and sanitizing the other trees and injecting them with Dendrex.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## treeseer (Dec 2, 2006)

I just pruned a pin oak in ohio and saw no galls. Which type of gall are you talking about?

What is the alternate host?


----------



## Tree Wizard (Dec 2, 2006)

This link takes you to a 2001 JOA dissertation on a study of gouty and horned oak gall on pin oaks in Kentucky. It appears you are better off spraying at bud break.

http://www.treelink.org/joa/2001/march/06_HORNED_OAK_GALL_eliason.pdf


----------



## jomoco (Dec 2, 2006)

*It's an insect vectored problem*



teamtree said:


> What are you guys doing for Oak Gall in Pin Oaks?
> 
> I am finding this to be a real problem in my area. Although it is a real slow death, it is a problem for many of our Pin Oaks.
> 
> ...




Wasps to be exact, it quickly becomes a numbers game, and the most effective control is targeted pruning of the galls from the tree and disposal or burning of the infected prunings. Early spring spraying may help also, research the subject at the Bartlett Tree Experts website for more detailed info.

Good luck,

jomoco


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 2, 2006)

Isn't Bidrin labeled for it?


----------



## teamtree (Dec 2, 2006)

I am aware of what Oak Gall is, but I am not sure what is the best treatment for it. The link above backs up what Purdue University is saying about it.

We find there may be a host tree in most situations and we recommend removing that tree entirely. Then we sanitize (prune out as much of the gall as possible) the other trees.

We then inject the trees with Dendrex. We have tried the injections at different times but we try to hit them in the spring. But is this something we have to do year after year after year? Since Dendrex is used for other pests, the manufacturer has little information on using it on the wasps involved. 

I am just not sure if the Dendrex is a viable or effective option. I have heard experts say it works but I want to know if anyone else is actually spraying or injecting for this pest.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## MarsCrash (Dec 6, 2006)

*Oak Bullet Gall Wasp?*

We don't have a lot of problems with them around Detroit, but I have run across them. There is a parasite that attacks these insects, but if you take out all the galls, you are removing the parasitic insect as well. I've never seen them bad enough to kill a tree, though; so maybe you're talking about a different type of gall.


----------

